

Linus Torvalds dissects the ontological fabric of reality just to explain tags. - andreiursan
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/4/15/112

======
Forrest7778
I am not saying that he is not correct or that he is wrong in trying to
enlighten Felipe, I just think he could have been more respectful. If his
explanation of his reasoning and logic tends to look more like flame than an
explanation I think it should be time to save the email and go do something
else for a bit. I also think that posting this and getting it attention as a
'look at this guy, he got flamed!' bit is silly as well.

~~~
andreiursan
I agree with your observation but let's remember that we are talking about
Linus. He usually replies with a flamethrower - mainly when he believes in
another way of doing things, but in the end he has a point. And that point is
flame worth (IMO).

~~~
horfthorft
Being respectful, polite or sometimes even flammable are not contradictory. A
well timed flame instance can act as a catalyst for understanding and
development, at least that has worked with me. -- well-done many times

~~~
Forrest7778
I totally understand your points of sometimes the point justifies the
attention grabbing. But I also think that other measures might be worth taking
other than flaming - like I often see the use of swears in titles to grab
attention and help convey the importance of the subject, I think that
alternative measures would be much more reasonable and still achieve the same
goal.

~~~
horfthorft
Agreed. And that is a good observation, what is the actual goal of L.T.? I can
only guess -- but perhaps the flaming serves as a tactics he utilizes to save
one of the most precious we all have, the time.

------
gee_totes
_If you know physics, think of a release (and the tag is associated with it)
as "collapsing the wave function"._

What does ontological fabric of reality mean? (besides being a good headline)

~~~
toddh
As a consciousness had to apply the tag the wave function was already
collapsed. A tag is more like adding another dimension to reality.

